# What I do to stay in great shape with no running or jogging!



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Not all of us enjoy running, jogging, or other higher impact exercise, often hard on the joints, too. I have avoided these forms of exercise also due to having exercise induced asthma. The alternatives I chose has resulted in minimized issues to the extent that I haven't needed an inhaler in years!

Most of us can do calisthenics and isometrics, so check out what I do, and have done for 10 years, to stay in shape all year around:

Welcome to T-Tapp . . . "The Wellness Workout That Works!"

Not only does this work out regimen tone your body, promote the development of lean muscles, is a core-builder, but it helps correct posture issues. Since I have been doing this so regularly, my shoulders are straight, and I easily can retain good posture.

For cardio, I use an Elliptical. This helps me stay in shape, especially over the Winter months. 

DH and I are avid hikers, so I need to stay in shape all year around. It also helps when the Spring is here, and there are gardening chores to do! 

Also, for you guys, T-Tapp also works, so not just for women!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Am trying to check it out but I fell asleep waiting for the site to load. lol


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We had some family over yesterday, and I noticed the young women had poor posture, rounded shoulders, and are only in their early 20s. A few of DH's sons were here. DH's middle son, who is into fitness, is lean and very muscular. I noticed he wasn't standing very straight, so I showed him a simple exercise (you lock your hands together, behind your back, slowly lift them upward as high as you can, back down slowly, and repeat at least 20 times). That is a stretch type exercise, not uncommon to other workouts, but probably the most beneficial for shoulder re-alignment and improving posture I've done.

The routine is low impact. Once I learned the moves, I often turn off the sound, and turn up the tunes so I don't have to listen to the instructions... This type of workout results in increased flexibility and can be used in conjunction with weightlifting routines.


----------

